# White Worms in Snail Tank?



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello everyone, today I noticed that there were some white worm-looking things in my 1 gallon snail tank. They are really thin!

I did some research and found that they are most likely Planaria worms. I heard they are harmless to fish, but what about snails??

I wanted to feed my snails to my fish but I won't if they're worms swimming around in the snail tank!

How can I get rid of them?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

As far as I know, they will not hurt your snails either, but I would not quote me on that.

Remove the planaria you see. Planeria will not reproduce if they do not have food or poop to eat. Keep the tank extra clean for a while, so they do not have a source of food.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

Alright thanks!

Do you know the best way to remove them? 
I'll try my best to keep it clean but those snails are mega poopers!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I know all about snail poop! Amazing what a mess they can make!

When I found some planeria in one of my tanks, I used my disposable pipettes to suck them up and remove.
These pipettes can be bought at Dr Fosters or a craft store. I use the pipettes for many things, feeding, measuring meds and dechlorinates, and for filling my water test kit tubes to the line.
Disposable Pipettes


----------

